# Tyre Pressure For Fiat Ducato



## lady barnet

Wonder if anyone can help, got a sundance swift 2.8 diesel on fiat ducato.  Tried to work out what the tyre pressures were - handbook extremely confusing - came to conclusion of 5.5 - but when tried to pump tyres up to that level wouldnt really go beyond 5 anyone any ideas -


----------



## David & Ann

*Tire Pressure*

I am reading straight out of my Handbook in front of me. Fiat Ducato TD 1993
Tire size:- 195/75 R 16"  C 8 PR (Commercial vechicle tires)
Pressure:- Fully Laden. Front= 4.5   Rear= 4.5
If incorrect re: type of Ducato, perhaps other members will be able to help further. You would still have to go to a lorry air pressure guage section as the cars I think are up to 4 or 4.5 max


----------



## Nosha

*Pressures*

My 2.8jdi Chausson handbook states F & R = 5.0 bar (1 bar = 14.7 psi) if that helps. See you at Aldeburgh some time!


----------



## virgil

*Power steering...*

I cannot remember what our 16" wheels were pumped up to but I always add a few lbs extra to the front tyres as we have not got power steering


----------



## Enodreven

Hi, Be very careful with the pressure you put in your tyres,  

(1) Check that the tyres that are fitted are the same as the manufacture states,  as if the MH is not new or you aren't the first owner they could have been changed and if they have and they are not the same type and rating as original then the pressures shown in the hand book or on the door pillar could be wrong ?

(2) Check who manufactures your tyres and contact their help desk,  as they will advise you correctly on the pressures to use,  you will need to have a note of the axle weights as this is the main thing that determines the correct pressure.  

I would suggest that you perhaps email them and wait for a reply as then you will have the information in a printed form,  which you can carry with you,  as the tyre pressures could be used as a contributory factor if you were in an accident and if they wern't as speified by the manufacture of the vehicle or the tyre manufacturer then there could be problems 

If you have Michelin Tyres then try this web site you should be able to request tyre pressures from a link on the page
if you can't send them a email request, they are normally very helpful

http://www.michelin.co.uk/uk/group/home.jsp
Hope this helps

Brian


----------



## Enodreven

Hi, please email me if you require any more information

Brian


----------



## lady barnet

sorry for taking so long to get back but night duty kind of wipes you out for a few days - i think from reading this that the issue for me was that the air pump would not go up far enough and will use the truck side from now on (so much to learn) - the book recommends 5.5 for a camper van on the whole so i think that that must be what i require - as far as i am aware there are no changes to the tyres from manufacture

thanks for your help


----------



## beejay

It took me ages to get the correct pressures for my '03 Autosleeper Exec. SE

The pressure stated on the "B" post of the cab, to me, seemed very high. 

From memory, somewhere in the 80s (I'm in the house & it's peeing down outside) So I emailed the tyre manufacturer, with all the info I could.

The result was 55psi (4.0) front, 60psi (4.3) rear. The ride difference is amazing, from first getting it & running at the "B" post pressures.

Also the inflators must be the metal screw-in type & not the std rubber ones.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Cowly

*Tyres*

Hi to all

I have the Ducato 14, c class MH, put it on the weighbridge, Front wheels, then all 4 wheels, then rear wheels, 

This was loaded up for short holiday/weekend trips, then loaded up for long holiday, as in 3 or 4 month holiday,

with this info of front, rear, and total weight,

1  Light load,

2  Long holiday load,

3  Max name plate data weights (from data plate on the drivers seat)

I then sent an E-mail with all the tyre info and loaded weights to Michelin requesting the tyre pressures,

Had a 3 page reply with lots of info, now have the tyre pressure 20 psi LESS than the MH booklet info, and a better ride all round.

Good luck.
Cowly


----------



## beejay

Which is the same result that I got from Conti.


----------



## SNODGRASS

*Tyres*

I have a maxi chassis Fiat the handbook says 5 bar after collecting it from the dealer the tyres were set at 4 bar not surprising really after inflating to 5 I noticed the CD player skips on rough roads, but the acid test is after 3 1/2 hour sprint on the autobahn the tyres were almost cool.


----------



## ianmorgan

*tyre preasures*

just got MH weighd today it was acctualy FREE at lisburn weigh bridge,self service job when custom boys arent useing it.
tyres 215/75/r16c mitchelin camping.
axle weight
F 1760kg
R 2070kg
T 3830
tyre preasures quoted by mitchelin UK.
F 60psi
R 65psi


----------



## t&s

an on going saga for us with motorhomes the  plate inside the drivers door
recomends one pressure 
the handbook another pressure
and the converters hand book another pressure 
all three are utterly usless !
my local garage and i would recomend around 70 psi is just abiut right
any softer and the vehicle rolls and the fuel compution increases


----------



## cipro

yes I put 72 in all round van handles ok


----------



## Belgian

Pressure should be, (whatever the size of wheels, or whatever make)
in front: 4,5 bar
rear: 5 bar 
this applies for a *fully loaded *van (we all are near to the 3,5 tons).


----------



## mick noe

be carefull most 'normal' van tyres have max pressure rating around 65psi camping car tyres[normally fitted by conveters] much higher. contact tyre manufacturer with type /size of tyre and front /rear axle weights from vin plate and get their recommended pressures as previosly mentioned keep the email in case of accident.


----------



## ajs

.


80psi...riviera 181 on a ducato 2.8td.... that's what it says... honest 

 is that why i needed a 4x4 tow on the grass at white house 

regards
ajs


----------



## Nosha

See my previous post on this subject!

With the Fiat sticker saying 72front & rear I knew this to be wrong once I put the van on a weigh bridge.

Contacted Michelin with the tyre sizes and my axle weights via their website in France, and they came back with 60 psi front & 65psi rear - much more like it!!!

You may need a truck stop or commercial dealer to inflate to this pressure (HGV's run at around 125psi so inflate to 60+ in seconds!).


----------



## ajs

lady barnet said:


> came to conclusion of 5.5 - but when tried to pump tyres up to that level wouldnt really go beyond 5 anyone any ideas -


 

i carry a generator (for when no mains hook-up) and compressor ....5.5 not a problem 

regards
ajs


----------



## lenny

***** said:


> Better a hard ride than a blow out



Behave yassell Graham


----------



## 80bongo

*Tyre Pressures*

Hi, I'm new to this forum so apologies if this has been said before and I've missed it.
Over inflation is almost as bad as under inflation, I rang Continental to ask about pressures for my MH, told them what the manufacturer recommended pressures were and the bloke had a fit, said they were the maximum pressures for the tyres and told me 54 front and 61 rear. neither the van nor my teeth rattle now!
You can download a tyre safety and tyre load and pressure chart from www.tyresafe.org; click on Tyre safety Information in the left hand menu and then on the Download button on the Motorhome Tyres section. To get pressures any more accurate you will have to get each axle weighed at a weighbridge.
All the best,
Andy.


----------



## ianmorgan

RECOMENDID BY MICHELIN FOR 215/75/R16C FRONT 60psi REAR 65psi
                                                             1760 kg       2070 kg


----------



## Deleted member 207

Have a read of http://www.carbibles.com/tyre_bible.html which goes into tyres, pressures, sizing etc. Its all good info to have.

Truck tyres were the bain of my life for quite a few years until one of the B Double drivers I worked with got stuck into me about not doing enough to manage the fleet's tyres - pressures, tyre diameters, tyre widths, etc. He became our tyre guru over night, what he did nt know about tyres was not worth knowing.

Lessons;

Run at the tyre manufacturers stated pressures for the weight carried - it varies from vehicle to vehicle.
For longevity have the largest diameter tyres possible - they turn less.
For handling have the smallest diameter tyres possible - less roll from the tyre sidewalls.
For ride comfort have the tallest tyre possible eg aspect ratio at 100% (width same as height) - the tyre absorbs the road surface better than low aspect ratios.
Check the tyres daily for uneven wear - the trucks were doing 1500kms to 2000kms a day.
Check pressures weekly or if uneven tyre wear detected (B Doubles have 30 tyres).
Rotate the tyres at the major service intervals.
Keeping an unused spare tyre is false economy and should be rotated with the others - especially if you have dual wheels on the rear (the larger diameter new tyre wears down very quickly to the adjacent smaller diameter older tyre)

The lower the aspect ratio the more critical tyre pressure becomes - too high and only the crown of the tyre is in contact with the road - too low and only the outer edges of the tyre contact the road. 100% aspect ratio tyres are more forgiving of a few pounds astray.

Bring back the days of nice simple tyres


----------

